# Strainers on restraunt sinks



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

What do you guys use I had this made.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a stainless wrench that will hold both the 3 and 3-1/2" size strainers. Do you use silicone or putty? I always use silicone.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Post a pick so I can see what you talking about and both depeding where I am at


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

You have that made or you bought


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I bought it.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

I got one of those babies that Titan has, but I like your home made one too.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Where did you find that wrench? 

I've been needing one for years and usually have to fab something out of plywood or whatever I can find on hand each time I install or change out twist or lever wastes 


Then again, it might be best to fab one like Revenge's...his could be used for un-threading those slotted CO plugs as well (even when they are in recessed cavities) :yes:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Where did you find that wrench?
> 
> I've been needing one for years and usually have to fab something out of plywood or whatever I can find on hand each time I install or change out twist or lever wastes
> 
> ...


Faucet Parts...


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Faucet Parts...


Thanks, Mike...I drive by there often. I'll stop next time I go by that way.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Thanks, Mike...I drive by there often. I'll stop next time I go by that way.


Call'em first, they want an arm and leg and don't keep too many in stock...Ken likes to sell flappers to homeowners instead of tools to plumbers...LOL

Oh, and BTW...When you're there tell Ken how much you love Obama...


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Titan Plumbing said:


> ...Oh, and BTW...When you're there tell Ken how much you love Obama...


LOL! Yep...you got me, Mike. 

If Obama was cuter...and female...and Caucasian...and knew how to cook...I'd definitely consider loving him next time my wife goes all hormonal on me :laughing:

I _will_ readily admit, though...I'll vote for him next election just so I can cancel out your vote :thumbup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Where did you find that wrench?
> 
> I've been needing one for years and usually have to fab something out of plywood or whatever I can find on hand each time I install or change out twist or lever wastes
> 
> ...


I got mine from a local restaurant equipment store. I use a short meter key to hold it in place while installing the strainer. Those little things are awesome except when you need to be under and above...my arms aren't long enough. 

HD supply use to carry a cheap one with a handle that fit both sizes of strainers.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

This adjustable one is pretty good I've used for years


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Mark's has them, I got my from Franklin Machine Parts. Price was not to bad. 
http://www.fmponline.com/ They have a great selection of grates even Josam.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

DesertOkie said:


> Mark's has them, I got my from Franklin Machine Parts. Price was not to bad.
> http://www.fmponline.com/ They have a great selection of grates even Josam.


Unfortunately T&S is dominant in my area, Franklin's doesn't fit T&S.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Unfortunately T&S is dominant in my area, Franklin's doesn't fit T&S.


I believe Franklin and T&S are interchangeable. T&S rules out here as well. T&S is not interchangeable with BKR for sure.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I use the same one Titan uses! Noels in Cincinnati has them I think about $35 IIRC


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Gettinit said:


> I believe Franklin and T&S are interchangeable. T&S rules out here as well. T&S is not interchangeable with BKR for sure.



As far as sinks are concerned, yes...but the Franklin website says their wrench won't fit T&S.

I'll look at Noels...thanks Deerslayer.


Edit: Noel's is Franklin also. No big deal, though...Revenge inspired me. I think I'll fab one so I can dual use it for slotted CO plugs :thumbsup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> As far as sinks are concerned, yes...but the Flanklin website says their wrench won't fit T&S.
> 
> I'll look at Noels...thanks Deerslayer.


Gotcha


----------

